# Berried OEBT



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Just to share some pics of my first berried OEBT. I found it when netting all the OEBTs in the tank to move tanks, not sure if it will keep them, can only hope for the best.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I don't know what to be more jelious of, the berries or your camera, is it just oebt in that tank or are there others, and weird how the eggs go orange, good luck  I'm hoping mine will get berried soon


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I didn't know they are big enough to breed so they were with CRS until yesterday. Likely by a CRS but the good thing is a few other females are as big as this one and should be ready soon too. If I get some Tibees, so be it. I wanted some anyway ;-)


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

BTW, Dman, it's not a fancy camera, just a iPhone 4 with a $12 macro lens. I'll get a real DSLR with macro soon. Any one has a suggestion of a sub $1000 camera? I don't know much about camera, but I think the difference in picture taken between a $4000 and a $1000 camera isn't significant (especially by me ;-), I'd rather save on the camera and spend on a macro lens.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Congratulations on the berried OEBT!!! Great looking shots (especially the second picture). I'm going to have to get a set of those funky lens.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

randy said:


> BTW, Dman, it's not a fancy camera, just a iPhone 4 with a $12 macro lens. I'll get a real DSLR with macro soon. Any one has a suggestion of a sub $1000 camera? I don't know much about camera, but I think the difference in picture taken between a $4000 and a $1000 camera isn't significant (especially by me ;-), I'd rather save on the camera and spend on a macro lens.


when i upgraded from my canon rebel xti to a canon 7d i only really noticed a real difference with features (ie. faster burst, being able to shoot at a much higher ISO, etc). when it came to image quality, its mainly about the lens. i would suggest buying a lower priced entry-level DSLR and focus on getting a higher quality lens. the canon L-serious lenses are untouchable. i love my 16-35mm f/2.8. however, the macro lens i am planning on getting is the Sigma 105mm f/2.8 since its got some really great reviews and its only about $850-1000 depending on the retailer.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I really like these shots. 

That lens kit is awesome. 

You take great pics with it and, really, there fine for the forum here!


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome picts. Randy. I would love to see what would become of my blue (???tigers w/o org eyes???) with your OEBT. A couple of mine are dark blue, but still young. I agree, that 2nd pict of the eggs is fantastic. Congrats!!!


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Congratz


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the input and good words. I have taken better picture with the phone camera but I have to say tigers are the hardest since if you see them staying in one place for more than 3 seconds then something is wrong. Plus I didn't want to turn on the light for too long to stress them further.

Anyway, hope it works out for this female. And I just checked, three more are saddled and wish them get to work soon ;-)


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

They could be OEBT babies. When I inquired before about making TiBee's, Frank told me it's better to use a CRS female and whatever Tiger males. As Tigers are much faster, more aggressive than crystals, so for a slow, lazy male crystal to get a fast moving tiger female berried, it's a smaller chance as opposed to a slow moving CRS female getting berried by fast Tigers.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

getochkn said:


> They could be OEBT babies. When I inquired before about making TiBee's, Frank told me it's better to use a CRS female and whatever Tiger males. As Tigers are much faster, more aggressive than crystals, so for a slow, lazy male crystal to get a fast moving tiger female berried, it's a smaller chance as opposed to a slow moving CRS female getting berried by fast Tigers.


Good point... I did see some male OEBTs approaching CRS a few times with that orange evil look ;-)


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

So when is the lady due?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

randy said:


> Good point... I did see some male OEBTs approaching CRS a few times with that orange evil look ;-)


Not saying it won't happen either way, but with Tigers being a much more active, faster, aggressive shrimp odds are less that a male crystal can get the tiger female.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

novice said:


> So when is the lady due?


I think it's been berried for about a week now so maybe another 3 weeks. They are in the basement and temp is 19 - 21 so it will take a bit longer.


----------



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

awsome good job eggs look good. good info on the fast tiger thing too.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

randy said:


> I think it's been berried for about a week now so maybe another 3 weeks. They are in the basement and temp is 19 - 21 so it will take a bit longer.


Any of your Crystals berried? You may still get what you wanted?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

razoredge said:


> Any of your Crystals berried? You may still get what you wanted?


Hmm... what did I want? lol

Yeah, some CRS are berried, due to the warmer temperature and the keeper's ignorance, there aren't as many though.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

randy said:


> Hmm... what did I want? lol
> 
> Yeah, some CRS are berried, due to the warmer temperature and the keeper's ignorance, there aren't as many though.


You might get your Tibees afterall from the berried crystals!!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

razoredge said:


> You might get your Tibees afterall from the berried crystals!!


Oh, that ;-) Yeah, since I have tigers and CRS, I guess I can always try again if they turn out not to be tibees.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

What is the secret, that caused them to all go berried at once? I won't accept nothing as an answer..... hahaha

Congrats... I think I spend to much time watching mine for them to get berried.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

RCode said:


> What is the secret, that caused them to all go berried at once? I won't accept nothing as an answer..... hahaha
> 
> Congrats... I think I spend to much time watching mine for them to get berried.


I watch mine a lot ( I mean lot ) too. I don't think it's something I did, they just decide to do whatever they want. If you want to know, their old tank was TDS 170, GH 6-7, KH0, PH 6.6-6.8, and TONs of peacock moss. I tore that tank down and got enough moss to make 3 5"x8" moss wall, and about 6 4"x6" patches, tie 3 8" DW, and still have some left. However, that previous tank didn't have a good track record for CRS baby survival rate though. (lost about 60 baby CRS there). Also, that tank killed about 15 amazon frogbits. See, I'm not kidding, I don't think it's something I did ;-)


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Wikd awesome news  i got my oebt pregnant aswell, she is dark blue aswell, there are 5 total, and 4 of them are more of a royal blue oet just took these pics with my Cannon power shot Q10 its a underwater camera, but after taking it into the ocean i dont wanna stick anything into my tank  todays the day june 30


----------

